# IELTS-Writing-Template!



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Dear all, 

I've sort of developed a one size fits all essay format that gives orientation and direction to essays. I've tested it out for most scenario's (that i came across the web through sample essays) do feel free to test it out (when you practice for your essay writing) and hope that many will be able to ace the writing bit using this template. Again this has not been validated but is something that works for me!

(Introduction)
It is common today ____This can be seen ____It is believed____________. 
This will be shown by taking into account___________________________.

(Supporting paragraph)
#1

Firstly looking at ______________For instance____________ this example clearly shows________From this, it can be concluded that_____________.

#2
Next looking at ______________For instance____________ This example clearly shows________From this, it can be concluded that______________________.

(Conclusion Paragraph)
After analysing the areas of__________ It has now been shown____________
It is expected that_________________________________________________


----------



## nhadat (Jul 25, 2012)

Tks for ur document


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best advice I could give anyone is to learn how to structure your sentences properly and know the rules of grammar. If you can get those 2 things right, you're pretty much guaranteed to pass the writing element. There is no guarantee of what questions would come up, so never go into the exam room with a predetermined answer in your head. When it comes to IELTS, one size certainly does not fit all.

Importantly, read the question carefully and know what you are being asked. If you are asked one thing and you write paragraphs upon paragraphs about some random topic that is completely irrelevant to the question, it will just highlight that your comprehension is poor and even excellent grammar, arguments and sentence structure won't save you from certain failure.


----------

